# Anyone know what sort of Cockroaches these are?



## Chondro_Crazy (Mar 4, 2012)

*Can anyone please identify these cockroaches and snail for me. Also these insects were found under a rotting log and some leaf litter and I found them in Northern NSW.

1. This is the bigger Cockroach*
*

2. This is the smaller cockroach

*
*3. This is the large snail.*


----------



## IgotFrogs (Mar 4, 2012)

bigger roach is just a normal bush roach i think ..... the smaller roaches arnt roaches at all they are slaters ,,, hrmm wheelie bugs we used to call them as kids and i dont know about the snail but hes very pretty for a snail ...


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 4, 2012)

I think they're pill millipedes, not slaters.


----------



## leamos (Mar 4, 2012)

1. Burrowing cockroach (relative of the giant burrowing cockroach of nth qld)
2. Slaters
3 & 4. No idea on the snails sorry


----------



## IgotFrogs (Mar 4, 2012)

they look like slaters to me


----------



## Chondro_Crazy (Mar 4, 2012)

Are pill millipedes native?


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah chondro.


----------



## Chondro_Crazy (Mar 4, 2012)

Are Slaters native aswell? also would the care for burrowing roaches be the same as caring for giant burrowing roaches?


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 4, 2012)

yes they look like pill millipedes
and the roach does look like its in the Macropanesthia genus


----------



## SteveNT (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks like too many segments for a slater.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Mar 4, 2012)

ive never seen slaters, but i think that there milipides, any picks of a slater.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 4, 2012)

Edit


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello AussieGeckoGuy!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 4, 2012)

Slater bugs by jeans_Photos, on Flickr



Tassie97 said:


> Hello AussieGeckoGuy!



Is that directed at me?


----------



## IgotFrogs (Mar 4, 2012)

hrmmm looking closer they dont have the raised spots on their shell like a slater .... maybe they are the pill thingys lol ...
yes you heard it here on APS someone admitting they COULD be wrong! 
mark todays date down n the calender lol ...


----------



## wasgij (Mar 4, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> yes they look like pill millipedes
> and the roach does look like its in the Macropanesthia genus



yes indeedy.


----------



## Chondro_Crazy (Mar 4, 2012)

I think they are pill millipedes and they sell them for $6 on the greenscorpian and I found about 60.


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 4, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> Slater bugs by jeans_Photos, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Is that directed at me?


no its Chondro_crazy's name on youtube lol xD


----------



## Chondro_Crazy (Mar 4, 2012)

Can somebody please identify these centipedes aswell they were found in the smae area.

View attachment 241375
View attachment 241376


bump


----------



## Gecksta (Mar 5, 2012)

Chondro_Crazy said:


> I think they are pill millipedes and they sell them for $6 on the greenscorpian and I found about 60.


looks like your in the money


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 5, 2012)

Chondro_Crazy said:


> Can somebody please identify these centipedes aswell they were found in the smae area.
> 
> View attachment 241375
> View attachment 241376
> ...



pics not working


----------



## Chondro_Crazy (Mar 5, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> pics not working


 Ok here they are


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 5, 2012)

pm sent 
2 very uncommon looking pedes


----------

